

How to Survive the Next Wave of Technology Extinction - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/13/technology/personaltech/how-to-survive-the-next-wave-of-technology-extinction.html?ref=technology

======
mark_l_watson
Good article, great advice. Scary how closely I follow that advice, varying
only in sometimes using a Ubuntu Linux laptop. I also chose a Samsung Galaxy 3
rather than an iPhone because I already have an iPad, and also having an
Android device is fun.

All great points about Amazon, Dropbox, and Evernote - they all deserve the
money I pay them.

